# Car ownership in Philippines



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

If someone buys a car in Philippines, what are the additional costs ?
1. Car sales taxes ? Vat tax ?
2. Registration fee ? Plates ?
3. Mandatory liability car insurance ?

Recurring costs ?
1. Yearly inspections ?
2. Yearly registration fee ?
3. Auto Insurance ?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

If someone buys a car in Philippines, what are the additional costs ?
1. Car sales taxes ? Vat tax ? *Included in price*
2. Registration fee ? Plates ? *first 3 years included in price*
3. Mandatory liability car insurance ? *If you pay cash then only liability, otherwise whatever the bank requires. Full coverage is 20,000p to 50,000p*

Recurring costs ?
1. Yearly inspections ? *Nothing for first 3 years, then Emissions is about 600p*
2. Yearly registration fee ? *Nothing for first 3 years, then Registration is about 2000p to 2500p*
3. Auto Insurance ? *Only liability is required, not sure on cost but less than 20kp*

These are based on a new car. Used car Reg/Emissions is slightly less. Insurance much less.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Well said Zep, spot on from my experience even down to insurance costs. Paid cash for the SUV, like 1.1M, from memory. The first years comp insurance was included in the price, the following year like 21K, last time like 18 or 19K with Ben haggleing.
We purchased the SUV in July 2019 and yes 3 years rego but on checking with ben last July he told me that it's not due until Feb or Mar 2023 so 3 and a half plus years of rego, not sure how that works.

Second hand cars are a very different story, after looking for a few months at S/H cars, the scammers, no service history or the owner is in another country (selling it without his consent?) Decided new was the way to go and probably buy another new one Jan/Feb next year with no need to play the emissions test game and LTO [email protected]
My local LTO has no parking at all, like most places here.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

You forgot the advisable front and rear dashcam. To filipinos there is only one person on the road, themselves.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Have them Gary but Ben is over the fact that they keep falling off the windows, not much use in the glove Ben and then the look.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Have them Gary but Ben is over the fact that they keep falling off the windows, not much use in the glove Ben and then the look.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Mine has rear camera over the back number plate and the front camera is in the control unit which clips over the rear view mirror, it gives the added benifit of not being able to see the family on the rear seats.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

LOL. Hear you. Our SUV has front, back and side view cams but they don't record, only on the dash monitor.
Back to the OP's topic, depends where you live and available public transport as well as personal needs for a semblance of independence, When we lived in Manila there was no need for a car but in a province can be beneficial, like a couple of motorbikes or one. As another guy says from a different site, "freedom" and hang the cost.

BTW nice to see the edit button back to correct my overly quick fingers and slow brain.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## La Cebra (4 mo ago)

A mate of mine that lives in Chang Rai has his dash cams setup with an additional camera that records inside the cabin.
It has a sim installed to transmit the video back to a server at his office.
So if his car is ever stolen, he'll have footage of the thief and a recording of any conversation that they have.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Cant recommend dashcams enough, I am so conditioned to mine that I feel utterly exposed when driving without one.

If you dont have a dashcam there is a second option - a dashcam app. If you're on Android there is an app called Droid Dashcam. I am still shocked that such an excellent app is completely free with no restrictions.








Droid Dashcam - Video Recorder – Apps on Google Play


High Performance & Lightweight Video Recorder App with Hardcoded Subtitles




play.google.com














Install it on your phone and you have yourself a dashcam. _Yes it cannot match a dedicated dashcams much wider FOV_ but in return todays phones have excellent main cameras so the footage is very sharp with some high end phones returning 2K and 4K rez footage. Also of course you'll only get a forward facing cam but at least its something and will give increased peace of mind when using a rental etc.

The app mimics dashcam features - it records in chunks (you can pick the file size) and also utilizes the G-force sensor in the phone to detect impacts. It will then write-protect that file. Street names, speed, direction are overlaid on the screen if you grant access to the GPS.

It can run in the background so you can exit the app after starting to record which I do to avoid the distraction. Absolutely fantastic. Highly recommend. I use it on a dashboard mounted swivel mount in landscape mode.



bigpearl said:


> Have them Gary but Ben is over the fact that they keep falling off the windows, not much use in the glove Ben and then the look.
> Cheers, Steve.


That is a pain, I know that issue. the sucker disks deteriorate, specially if the car is left in the the burning sun. Best solution is to get a replacement rear view mirror unit that has the dashcam built into it. Some even have a rear-facing cam on a swivel that zooms into the rear window.


----------

